# A little help to create my trip



## Calum (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I was on a few weeks back asking some questions and i'm back with some more.

Basically, I want to travel from NYC to Wilmington, NC. On Amtrak, the only way to do that is to book the train down to Wilson, NC, then take the Thruway Bus down to Wilmington. However, I don't want to travel 10 hours on a train without the roomette option. So, I was thinking of getting Silver Star to Raleigh, but getting off at Wilson, NC. However, I don't know if there will be a Thruway Bus leaving regularly or if it's one per day or even if its possible to book it separately.

Can anyone help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 28, 2016)

Unfortunately the station in Wilson, NC is not served by the silver star. There are two trains that stop there, about an hour apart. The only one with a thruway bus is the palmetto, which leaves NYP at 6:05 AM. Good luck.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 28, 2016)

Calum said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was on a few weeks back asking some questions and i'm back with some more.
> 
> ...


To provide a little more comfort, you could look at booking Business Class on the Palmetto (trains 89 & 90). That provides somewhat more roomy seating and maybe less crowding the regular coach.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Unfortunately the station in Wilson, NC is not served by the silver star. There are two trains that stop there, about an hour apart. The only one with a thruway bus is the palmetto, which leaves NYP at 6:05 AM. Good luck.





CCC1007 said:


> Unfortunately the station in Wilson, NC is not served by the silver star. There are two trains that stop there, about an hour apart. The only one with a thruway bus is the palmetto, which leaves NYP at 6:05 AM. Good luck.


And I don't think the Palmetto allows for a Roomette - I think it has them, but I'm not allowed to book them. IS that correct?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 28, 2016)

Guest said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the station in Wilson, NC is not served by the silver star. There are two trains that stop there, about an hour apart. The only one with a thruway bus is the palmetto, which leaves NYP at 6:05 AM. Good luck.
> ...


No, the Palmetto does not have sleeper cars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...



Well, that ruins that idea. Thanks for your help, everyone. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 1, 2016)

Wilmington, NC is not an easy city to get to due to its location and population. I have friends there, so I understand. Generally, I end up renting a car to drive the final leg. On Amtrak it is 89 Palmetto, all coach train, for 8 1/2 hours connecting to the 3 1/2 bus ride. Like you, I prefer a sleeper room, me for privacy so I can get my reports written.


----------

